# Knize



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Could anyone give a review of shopping at this venerable Vienna institution?


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

Flusser gives a pretty thorough treatment in, I believe, Style and the Man.

I visited Knize rather briefly in December 2005. Unfortunately, I didn't have enough time to obtain anything serious. It has an Old World, quiet feel to it. I found the staff with whom I interacted very gracious despite my small purchases.


----------

